# Starlings



## Raven (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm trying this again and hope it works this time.


http://www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Fantastic :hatoff:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Cool.  Glad it finally worked.

Have enjoyed similar gatherings when shearwaters fly in huge numbers low over the bay.


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Ina, I think it is a great video to watch and I am amazed at  how Starlings and all
birds are so intelligent.  They are another wonder of the world.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree Raven, I'd love to see more of nature's wonders. They are up lifting. Thanks


----------



## PA_grandma (Mar 15, 2014)

Impressive, but not enjoyable when on your own property... I've had these visitors for the past week... well not QUITE that many, but it took minutes for them to fly by... like a black snowstorm and required removing all my wild bird feeders to make them move on


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2014)

Amazing !  Thanks for the post, Raven.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 15, 2014)

A magical sight....


----------

